# mise à niveau iMac G4



## Dedale (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour !

Juste pour info, je tiens à signaler que j'ai monté un pioneer 109xl à la place du 106 d'origine et une barette d'un giga de ram PC3200 Corsair.

Voilà, ça peut êut être en aider quelques un qui ne savent pas quoi mettre ou ne savent pas si tel ou tel ram est incompatible ou non (mon cas il y a 48 heures...).

Pour toute infos n'hésitez pas


----------



## CBi (3 Juillet 2005)

Résultat ? Tu vois une grosse différence avec ce que tu avais avant ?


----------



## fabillot (3 Juillet 2005)

Et le pioneer 109 est reconnu par iDVD comme étant un double couche ???


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

oui ! Il faut utiliser Patchburn si il n'est pas reconnu par iDvd !


----------



## Dedale (4 Juillet 2005)

j'ai effectivement du utiliser patchburn pour pouvoir l'utiliser, je n'ai pas encore testé avec iDVD, j'ai testé avec iTunes et Toast... a priori pas de problème... je vais bientot me pencher sur la question des doubles couches... et avant ça sur le firmwre 1.55.... car je ne suis qu'en 1.17 !

Pour la RAM, je vois une réelle différence (on s'en doute bien je sais), ce qui me marque c'est que les applications ne s'executent pas réellement plus vite hormis Photoshop (- de 10 secondes pour démarrer) mais le nombre d'applications qui peuvent se lancer en meme temps !
Exemple : Conversion de *.mpc en *.aif + conversion de *.aif en *.mp3 + mail + une dizaine de pages Safari + iTunes + Azureus ( 5 DL) + Gravure d'un dvd en 8x... le tout sans ramer... 

En résumé, le fait de quadrupler la RAM n'accélère pas forcément les processus mais permettent la cohabitation d'un plus grand nombre en meme temps... plutot philosophique non ? lol


----------



## fabillot (4 Juillet 2005)

Pour ce qui est de iDVD, peux-tu lancer l'application (pas la peine de créer un projet expres pour çà heins) et jsue de regarder dans le tiroir à gauche, dans l'onglet "état" ce qui est dis dans "Capacité DVD". 4Go ou 8Go ?
Merci.


----------



## Dedale (4 Juillet 2005)

pas de probleme je ferais ça ce soir en rentrant, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Dedale (5 Juillet 2005)

Eh bien désolé pour le contre temps...
effectivement dans iDVD le graveur est reconnu en 4Go et non en 8...


----------



## fabillot (6 Juillet 2005)

Grrr, flut ....

Tiens jete un oeil ici:
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-05-26#11040

Essaye voir ...


----------



## Dedale (6 Juillet 2005)

oki doki... je vais essayer ça ! ^^


----------



## fabillot (28 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de rajouter une barette de 512Mo sur mon iMac G4.1ghz (ce qui me fait désormais 768Mo), et le confort est appréciable.
Mais le plus important est que je viens de changer le graveur d'origine par un graveur double couche Sony DRV-110D. Certes, le démontage et le remplacement du graveur est fastidieux mais on y arrive avec un peu de minutie (j'ai dû mettre environ une 20aine de minutes). Le nouveau graveur est reconnu par le système, j'ai fais quelques test de gravure et d'effacement et le tout marche nickel et est très silencieux.
Ma principale crainte est que celui-ci ne soit pas reconnu par iDVD comme une graveur double couche, mais gràce à la manip de Macbidouille ici:http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-05-26#11040, la capacité alors du DVD est bien de 8Go    .
En plus, lors du démontage de mon iMac, j'en ai profité pour virer toute la possuière à l'intérieur est celui-ci est devenu encore plus silencieux.
Que du bonheur avec mon "vieux" iMac G4


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Salut, juste une bête question: le démontage du iMac G4 1.25Ghz, comme le mien: comment tu fais ?Où puis-je trouver un tutorial?
Merci

Jimbo


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Même  question qu'à fabillot: comment fais tu pour le démontage de nos belles lampes orientables?

Jimbo

iMac G4 1.25 Ghz

Moi, je voudrais passer de 768 Mo à 2 Go, car il rame ave iPhoto (25 Go de photos) et surtout avec


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Même  question qu'à fabillot: comment fais tu pour le démontage de nos belles lampes orientables?

Jimbo

iMac G4 1.25 Ghz

Moi, je voudrais passer de 768 Mo à 2 Go, car il rame ave iPhoto (25 Go de photos) et surtout avec iMovie et iDVD.
Remplacer mon superdrive Sony par un pionner double couche qu'on


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Même  question qu'à fabillot: comment fais tu pour le démontage de nos belles lampes orientables?

Jimbo

iMac G4 1.25 Ghz

Moi, je voudrais passer de 768 Mo à 2 Go, car il rame ave iPhoto (25 Go de photos) et surtout avec iMovie et iDVD.
Remplacer mon superdrive Sony par un pionner double couche qu'on peut certainement dézoner plus facilement que le sony me semble bien


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Même  question qu'à fabillot: comment fais tu pour le démontage de nos belles lampes orientables?

Jimbo

iMac G4 1.25 Ghz

Moi, je voudrais passer de 768 Mo à 2 Go, car il rame ave iPhoto (25 Go de photos) et surtout avec iMovie et iDVD.
Remplacer mon superdrive Sony par un pionner double couche qu'on peut certainement dézoner plus facilement que le sony me semble bien intéressant aussi. Bref comme on dit, que du bonheur. 
Merci pour ton a


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

Même question qu'à fabillot: comment fais tu pour le démontage de nos belles lampes orientables?

Jimbo

iMac G4 1.25 Ghz

Moi, je voudrais passer de 768 Mo à 2 Go, car il rame ave iPhoto (25 Go de photos) et surtout avec iMovie et iDVD.
Remplacer mon superdrive Sony par un pionner double couche qu'on peut certainement dézoner plus facilement que le sony me semble bien intéressant aussi. Bref comme on dit, que du bonheur. 
Merci pour ton aide.

jmferrieux@free.fr


----------



## piajimbo (15 Novembre 2005)

ouh la la: ça a merdouillé quelque part. 1000 excuses


----------



## fabillot (15 Novembre 2005)

Voici le tutorial pour démonter les iMac G4:
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=106


----------



## kakou08 (17 Novembre 2005)

je croyais que mon imac g4 n acceptais que la pc2700 sodimm
Je crois comprendre qu on peux mettre de la pc3200?
je voudrais une confirmation et savoir s il n y a pas d autres ram compatible


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2005)

kakou08 a dit:
			
		

> je croyais que mon imac g4 n acceptais que la pc2700 sodimm
> Je crois comprendre qu on peux mettre de la pc3200?
> je voudrais une confirmation et savoir s il n y a pas d autres ram compatible



2100, 2700, 3200 ça tourne, elle sera juste downclokée, elle tournera à 2100


----------



## [cedric_2b] (23 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous, Je me suis rendu compte que mon iMac G4 (1,25ghz) est asser bruyant (surtout comparait a l'iMac G5 rev C que j'ai reçu reçament). y-a t'il un moyen d'y remédier ou c'est son age qui fait ça ? merci


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2005)

[cedric_2b] a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, Je me suis rendu compte que mon iMac G4 (1,25ghz) est asser bruyant (surtout comparait a l'iMac G5 rev C que j'ai reçu reçament). y-a t'il un moyen d'y remédier ou c'est son age qui fait ça ? merci




Mis à part le dépoussiérer, tu peux pas faire grand chose.


----------

